# bovine tb`



## nova59 (Feb 9, 2007)

recently shot a six point 4 on one side 2 on the other about 185# suspect of TB waiting for results. in the mean time the deer is at the processor waiting would you personally eat it or not and why. this is the first deer in seventeen years I have shot while hunting in montmerancy county 452 that is suspect nor has any of my family shot one in their life what would you do.............


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you really need an opinion from someone else on this? I wouldn't touch it until I got the results back. They will probably issue you a new tag if it is tb positive. I also think it would be a good idea to let the butcher know what is going on.


----------



## nova59 (Feb 9, 2007)

I already let them know they are aware of what is going on not to happy the way it is being handled if it is positive the only tag they will issue me would be a doe tag which does'nt make any sense to me but they said that is procedure they replace the tag as to replace the venison lost not the trophy but I had to pick it up monday and take it to the dnr to be tested they would not come out to the procesor to test it waist my time cause 
I had to take off work because they are only available certain times and days way a few days for results waist my gas to drive to get it tested all while trying to help the state and us hunters. no one can give me a definite answer on anything and replace it with a doe tag so I cant shoot another buck just doesnt seem fair....


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

Thats the MI DNR for ya...good luck dealing with them...lol...by the way, I wouldn't touch that deer with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Let's just put it this way. TB is something that people CAN catch. I wouldn't dare eat that if it has it. I'd wait to find out later.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

flinch said:


> Do you really need an opinion from someone else on this? I wouldn't touch it until I got the results back. They will probably issue you a new tag if it is tb positive. I also think it would be a good idea to let the butcher know what is going on.


 I agree with the part about the butcher too.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

nova59 said:


> I already let them know they are aware of what is going on not to happy the way it is being handled if it is positive the only tag they will issue me would be a doe tag which does'nt make any sense to me but they said that is procedure they replace the tag as to replace the venison lost not the trophy but I had to pick it up monday and take it to the dnr to be tested they would not come out to the procesor to test it waist my time cause
> I had to take off work because they are only available certain times and days way a few days for results waist my gas to drive to get it tested all while trying to help the state and us hunters. no one can give me a definite answer on anything and replace it with a doe tag so I cant shoot another buck just doesnt seem fair....


That's BS. Talk to someone else about this. Three years ago my buddy tagged a buck with TB. We knew it when we gutted it. Took it to the Livonia station, turned the whole thing in and they gave him a new "buck kill tag". Let us keep the rack also (6 pt). Maybe it's just who you talk to. My guess is since one buck was taken, they don't want another one taken but would rather have a doe eliminated from the herd.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

nova59 said:


> recently shot a six point 4 on one side 2 on the other about 185# suspect of TB waiting for results. in the mean time the deer is at the processor waiting would you personally eat it or not and why. this is the first deer in seventeen years I have shot while hunting in montmerancy county 452 that is suspect nor has any of my family shot one in their life what would you do.............


I am not disagreeing with what the others have said, I wouldn't eat anything either until I received the results, but why do you think it has/had TB? There have not been many deer from Montmorency or Presque Isle county that have had Bovine TB. Did you find something in the lungs when you were gutting it?


----------



## chriswaterford2 (Aug 10, 2007)

The Nailer said:


> I am not disagreeing with what the others have said, I wouldn't eat anything either until I received the results, but why do you think it has/had TB? There have not been many deer from Montmorency or Presque Isle county that have had Bovine TB. Did you find something in the lungs when you were gutting it?


http://www.huntinggetaway.com/letter_452hunters_final_10_07.doc


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

USDA Food Safety Inspection Service- FSIS- Slaughterhouses that do interstate business are subject to federal meat inspection. Carcasses (bovine)showing multiple lesions suggestive of bovine TB ARE CONDEMNED- REDUCED TO ANIMAL PROTEIN/BONE MEAL- ADDED TO ANIMAL FEEDS.
CARCASSES W/LOCALIZED LESIONS SUGGESTIVE OF BOVINE TB CAN BE PASSED FOR COOKING- HOT DOGS, BALOGNEY, PROCESSED MEATS. IT IS PROBABLE THAT 50% OF THESE LESIONS ARE MISSED -IGNORED? BY INSPECTORS. "LINE SPEED" UP TO 400 HEAD OF CATTLE PER HOUR DOES NOT LEAVE MUCH TIME FOR INSPECTION. TB LESIONS ARE NOT FOUND IN MUSCLE TISSUE. COOKING DESTROYS THE M BOVIS ORGANISM. PROBABLY MOST OF THE VISIBLE M BOVIS TB LESIONS DETECTED IN OUR DEER ARE IN LYMPH NODES IN THE HEAD. us northern michigan natives have probably consumed hundreds of these animals.
HUMAN TB EPIDEMIOLOGY- MICHIGAN DEPARTMENT OF COMMUNITY HEALTH--- SINCE 1997, in Michigan, only one of the nine cases of human TB has been associated w/ the strain of the bacterium found in the cattle and w/tail deer of northern lower Michigan. This Alpena county resident died of unrelated causes in 2002. The other TB positive individuals were (from southern Michigan) either elderly, grew up on farms in Michigan or were foreign born.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Took a nice 8 off the property that was high suspect in 2005. They took the whole deer giving us the horns and a new doe tag. Said we already had our buck. first test were positive and final test came back positive with a letter recommending that the meet be discarded if note done so already.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

sadocf1 said:


> USDA Food Safety Inspection Service- FSIS- Slaughterhouses that do interstate business are subject to federal meat inspection. Carcasses (bovine)showing multiple lesions suggestive of bovine TB ARE CONDEMNED- REDUCED TO ANIMAL PROTEIN/BONE MEAL- ADDED TO ANIMAL FEEDS.
> CARCASSES W/LOCALIZED LESIONS SUGGESTIVE OF BOVINE TB CAN BE PASSED FOR COOKING- HOT DOGS, BALOGNEY, PROCESSED MEATS. IT IS PROBABLE THAT 50% OF THESE LESIONS ARE MISSED -IGNORED? BY INSPECTORS. "LINE SPEED" UP TO 400 HEAD OF CATTLE PER HOUR DOES NOT LEAVE MUCH TIME FOR INSPECTION. TB LESIONS ARE NOT FOUND IN MUSCLE TISSUE. COOKING DESTROYS THE M BOVIS ORGANISM. PROBABLY MOST OF THE VISIBLE M BOVIS TB LESIONS DETECTED IN OUR DEER ARE IN LYMPH NODES IN THE HEAD. us northern michigan natives have probably consumed hundreds of these animals.
> HUMAN TB EPIDEMIOLOGY- MICHIGAN DEPARTMENT OF COMMUNITY HEALTH--- SINCE 1997, in Michigan, only one of the nine cases of human TB has been associated w/ the strain of the bacterium found in the cattle and w/tail deer of northern lower Michigan. This Alpena county resident died of unrelated causes in 2002. The other TB positive individuals were (from southern Michigan) either elderly, grew up on farms in Michigan or were foreign born.


 Good info. Thanks.


----------



## nova59 (Feb 9, 2007)

got my letter and a phone call last week with a brand new doe tag area i guessappears to be optional and a letter explaining to discard the meat thanks I guess to the dnr for there help down state nobody will deal with this but when you get up in montmerancy county everybody and anybody will be there to help


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Just a question? any current/old cattle operations nearby??


----------

